# Our love bus



## nomadtim (May 29, 2015)

After many years of travelling on motorbikes camping in places like Turkey Syria Jorden Israel in a little tent we decided to upgrade to a 110 defender and another tent. France Spain down to West Africa with the two kids kipping in the Sahara under the stars then down the Atlantic route to southern Morroco across the minefield into Mauritania Senagal the Gambia and on to Mali sometimes sleeping in the land rover on the roof but most times in the south african made canvas tent, too hot mostly but the most annoying thing was hearing the zip being unzipped up to four times a night, those that have spent many nights under canvas will know.To cut a long story short we then headed north back to europe then east to Aussie ending our trip 14 months later in Brisbane. We knew one day when the children have flown the nest we will get something large to travel and sleep in and a bit of a hobby for us to work on.
We noticed this old girl was up for sale in 2012 but had no where to park it and funds were a bit short,when it then came up for sale at the end of last year we popped over to the Nederlands and snapped it up. At 371000klms on the clock, which is nothing for a truck of this pedigree we have set to work making sure all the mechanics are spot on, like us the  old girl has been about a bit. Another two weeks of work and after one week in the garage she will be ready for a small drive and a shakedown to the west country, both getting excited about camping again. believe me in this great country we still have some great spots to camp but we will chose our places more carefully as she is 10 feet 2inches and 12 tons and a little wide, but let the journey begin again if you see us on the road ill make you a cuppa


----------



## phillybarbour (May 29, 2015)

Great big machine in which serious touring is the order of the day.


----------



## n brown (May 29, 2015)

looks like the ideal motor for what you have in mind -have fun !


----------



## coolasluck (May 29, 2015)

Nice truck thats what i like trucks with personality!!.What part of the westcountry are you visiting?
We are down the westcountry.If your passing this way i will make you guys a cuppa thats if we are still here as we are going fulltiming from july time.


----------



## delicagirl (May 29, 2015)

coolasluck said:


> Nice truck thats what i like trucks with personality!!.What part of the westcountry are you visiting?
> We are down the westcountry.If your passing this way i will make you guys a cuppa thats if we are still here as we are going fulltiming from july time.




me too  -  I'm in somerset...   free cassette emptying in return for a look round yer van......


----------



## voyagerstan (May 29, 2015)

Err think it's a mercy should a gone to spec savers .   STAN


----------



## nomadtim (May 30, 2015)

*Hi guys*

We have chosen to use a few campsites for our first run in the truck, its first shakedown test. Making sure everything works and getting us used to the old girl,
so Tuesday the 16/17 of june our first camp is on the Basingstoke canal, 18/19 The new forest setthorns then on to Bridport Golden cap for the 20/21 can't miss out on Newquay so Porth beach for the 22/23/24. Then free camping after that then up to the Barnstable area to catch up with my lad who should be doing his small arms course with the RM.
I should think by then we should know its faults and niggles and have another list to sort out before we head over to the Adventure and overland show in Stratford on avon in september. we have a couple of years to finnish the truck before we ship over to Nova scotia and head south, 
Regards


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

That really is my kind of wagon (if the other half would allow me to own something like it!).

I would love to see some shots of the interior if you have any?


----------



## nomadtim (May 30, 2015)

*Photos of the interior*

Hi Robmac take a look at expedition truck brokers site, only i haven't taken any of the inside yet as she is in the garage having the brakes overhauled winch and hydrolic tank removed so we can relocate the spare underneath then at a later date put a motorcycle on the rear.
Regards Tim


----------



## coolasluck (May 30, 2015)

Hi nomadtim i shall look out for you at the overland show.:dance:


----------



## nomadtim (Jun 1, 2015)

*Hi coolasluck*



coolasluck said:


> Hi nomadtim i shall look out for you at the overland show.:dance:



Pop in and have a beer


----------



## nomadtim (Sep 12, 2015)

*Adventure show without truck*

Hi all
A quick update on our truck camper
After a great shake down,holiday,from Kent to Cornwall trying out the truck we decided a few things needed changing and updating.
The most notable problem are the habitation electrics ie inside the box, the fridge gave up after being off grid for a day, works out one of the 250 ah leisure battery's is duff upon further inspection we have decided to have a complete overhaul of all the wiring inside the box before we do an internal revamp.
So we will be back to camping at the overland show as it is the only time our sparky can fit the truck in so if you guys see a blue hylux pop over and say hello as would be good to meet up.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Sep 13, 2015)

Went to the Overland show last year, but falls on the wrong weekend this time round, which is a real shame as we intend to do loads of travelling once i take early retirement next year and would have loved to have picked people's thoughts at the show. Not the same thing, but going to the NEC in Oct to sort of give us a lift and to see what we can't afford, your van looks great btw.!

jt


----------



## nomadtim (Sep 14, 2015)

*Early retirement*



john t said:


> Went to the Overland show last year, but falls on the wrong weekend this time round, which is a real shame as we intend to do loads of travelling once i take early retirement next year and would have loved to have picked people's thoughts at the show. Not the same thing, but going to the NEC in Oct to sort of give us a lift and to see what we can't afford, your van looks great btw.!
> 
> jt



Hi John theres plenty of inspiration out there mate, early retirement sounds great to me, as you know work just gets in the way of living, we are looking forward to meeting up with the guys at the overland get together and picking there brains on some aspects of off grid travelling. Maybe our truck will be ready to take up there it depends on the sparky finishing the living unit rewire, we are not over keen on using our tent for the last time but needs must and we both need a break from work. ps don't buy what you can't afford get what you're heart tells you.
regards Tim


----------

